# Gothic art



## Lucifer (Nov 3, 2004)

*Re: Fantasy Art*

Stephanie Law for beautiful angels and birds in a fantasy vein.  She inspired 2 of my tattoos. http://www.shadowscapes.com  - also with lovely butterflies, which usually annoy me.

H. R. Giger for Mecha-Porn.

Brom for dark landscapes, strange people, and a nightmarish blend of fantasy-horror.

Michael Whelan for hardcare fantasy images.

Waterhouse for romantic fantasy images.

http://www.artmagick.com has some great themed galleries of you like turn-of-the-century art.

Mark Ryden at http://www.markryden.com has some seriously creepy art that looks kiddie but is really about gore, paranoia and nightmares.  My favorite piece here is "Angelica Carnis" - a beautiful angel holding a steak amidst other pictures of meat.
Lucifer.


----------



## kyektulu (Jul 14, 2005)

*Re: Fantasy Art*

Brom and H.R Giger do it for me, thanks for the links tho im going to enjoy having a browse!


----------



## Maggie (Jul 14, 2005)

Mark Ryden is not my cup of tea. Scary work, but at the same time brilliant if that sorta makes sense?


----------

